
Ajan Reginald – Ajan Reginald Celixer – Cell Therapy - ajanreginald
http://www.ajanreginald.co.uk/biography/
======
JPLeRouzic
>> Celixir invents and develops cell and gene therapies for hard to treat
life-threatening / life-changing diseases.

Are you interested in developing a TDP-43 gene therapy for ALS, that would
work as well for one third of Alzheimer cases?

[https://padiracinnovation.org/News/2019/05/a-plea-for-a-
gene...](https://padiracinnovation.org/News/2019/05/a-plea-for-a-gene-therapy-
for-als)

